# When will the shredding stop?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jinx will be a year old in December. He will shred anything he can get his paws on - paper, money, socks, etc. Luckily, he hasn't attacked any furniture or anything too valuable. Gryff wasn't like this at all so I'm wondering when he will stop this? I try to keep things away from him, but he's like a shredder detective and will find anything he can even though he has toys all over the place.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

bitter apple all over a tempting piece of tissue paper. then the socks, then a dollar bill...
keep him guessing what is gonna taste yucky!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy goes nuts for anything paper. Glad he hasn't figured out the toilet paper roll yet, although I sometimes think I should take it off so as not to tempt fate LOL. At dinner he begs for napkins instead of food! Hubby has learned the hard way that he can't leave his papers all over the place anymore.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie used to shred anything paper. Newspapers, magazines, those subscription cards that fall out of magazines, paper towels, kleenex, etc. He is four now. The only thing he still seems to love to shred are paper towels, napkins and Kleenex. Newspapers and magazines are safe to leave out. Also, don't dare to leave socks on the floor. Augie and Finn will fight over them to the point of major nastiness. Augie won't rip them up, but Finn turns them to shreds in no time.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i can no longer keep toilet paper on a roll. i have to put the roll on the back of the toilet. Last night Gemma spotted the roll on top of the toilet and and was trying to jump up and get it!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, I always explain to people that I am not so lazy that I don't put the toilet paper on the holder, it is that I can't put it there. Dugan will go running with it and shred it to pieces. He loves paper towels, napkins, checks, mail....


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound: I'm thinking with Timmy the answer will be never. He went into my daughter's backpack and took out papers to shred because there wasn't anything else around. If anything he's resourceful.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Missy, I might try that.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Jen, Your daughter will be tell the truth if she says the dog ate my homework/report card.
Yogi, only likes the rolls, so after the paper is gone he gets to play with them. Same with wraping paper rolls he likes the real big ones.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL. The dog ate my bill! I did once send in a credit card bill taped together with bloody teeth marks! that was before we got a mail box so Jasper couldn't attack the "predator mail" coming through the door. 

We trained Cash that way Ivy. Like Gryff, Jasper was never a problem. But we sprayed the basket of magazines on the floor... a few pillow corners on our couch, some woodwork... and then also a few strategic props...like tissue paper, and TP. 

However, if I drop a napkin... all bets are off (must be those food smells!)


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau and I visited another Hav and his mom for a play date on Saturday . . . When I asked to use the powder room, Joan started to apologize for the TP roll being up on the sink and then she said, "Oh, you get it!" We both laughed. Indeed I do!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

At dinner with friends, lucky was stealing the paper napkins off their laps. Resourcefully, they tucked their napkins into their collars. It was funny to watch the conversation and see their bibs disappear as Lucky softly jumped up and swiftly swiped them from under their chins. His latest is to fly into the room whenever anyone blows their nose; he's always on duty looking for a possible chance to shred.


----------

